# verschil tussen jou en u



## elektroowca

Dag allemaal,

 I generally acknowledge (or at least I thought I did ) the difference between the usage of *jou* and *u* but when I was doing this exercise I filled in numbers 4, 5 and 12 with jou/jouw instead of using u/uw and apparently it was incorrect answer. 
I've looked long&hard at these sentences but can see no hint why to use u/uw. Would the only hint in such cases be more formal sounding of the sentence?
Here's the link to exercise:
http://cambiumned.nl/hpoefjouwuw.htm


----------



## Suehil

The hint is the fact that the questions are (or could be) directed at more than one person.  'Jou' cannot be used as a plural - it would have to be 'jullie'.  'U', on the other hand, can be either singular or plural.


----------



## Peterdg

4) could be "jouw" or "je", but not "jou". Ik erger me aan je/jouw/uw/gemopper
5) must be "u" for the reason that Suehil mentioned ("aller" refers to a plural antecedent): Ik doe dit in uw aller belang. (*)
12) can be: *je* jou  moet niet vergeten *je/jouw *paraplu mee te nemen or *U* moet niet vergeten *uw* paraplu mee te nemen.

EDIT: (*)

Ik heb de oefening ook eens zelf gedaan en tot mijn grote verbazing wordt mijn optie hier als fout beschouwd en moet het zijn "Ik doe dit in *u* aller belang". Ik zou niet weten waarom.


----------



## elektroowca

Bedankt voor de uitleg.
Peterdg, now I'm puzzling over the difference between *je* and *jou*. ..Sooo, in sentence 12 you can't use *jou* since _you_ (*je*) is the subject of the sentence?


----------



## Peterdg

elektroowca said:


> Bedankt voor de uitleg.
> Peterdg, now I'm puzzling over the difference between *je* and *jou*. ..Sooo, in sentence 12 you can't use *jou* since _you_ (*je*) is the subject of the sentence?


Right. *Jou *can never be the subject. *Je* and *jij* (and, in Flanders, also *gij*) can be the subject.


----------



## Sjonger

It´s just not a good excercise. It is unclear what the exercise is about and indeed there are several good answers.


----------

